# CAAD9 Stem Angle?



## joe43 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Am looking to get a shorter stem for my CAAD9... I am happy with the standard angle, but does anybody know what the angle is??

Replacement stems seem to be 6,8 or 10 degrees...

For info, standard stem length for 58cm frame is 120mm.

Cheers,
Joe.


----------



## CAADEL (Jul 23, 2011)

My CAAD 10's stem is ± 7° according to the shop I bought it from (frame 56cm, stem 10cm). Although I saw a site that mentions ± 6° for the 2012. I'm not sure which is true.

Hope this helps if it hasn't changed compared to the CAAD 9.


----------



## joe43 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cheers CAADEL. So I will head towards either a 6 or an 8 degree...


----------

